# CSM Army WIP The Souless



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah so I'm not sure why, but i have decided to do a CSM army last time i did this i was like 16. I'm 28 now. Let me know what you all think.

Without further a do I present The Soulless


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The colour contrast looks very high; that might just be the photographs though.

I like the red graduated horns; they make a pleasant change from the usual look.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with Dave that your models have great color contrast. I like the green flame free-hand! good work!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Really nice work. It's good to see a new original colour scheme.


----------



## Jayeldog (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice work for a long break away. The shoulder pads and horns look great. Welcome to chaos! Have some rep..


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

thanx guys i was looking to do something that i haven't yet seen done. I will be putting more up as i finish other parts in the army. IE special characters, vehicles, daemon prince. not sure if i wanna include daemons or not. i see greaters very useless now but daemons i still see some use.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok its been a while and well ive been busy so here is an update:

The following is a Lord and a Sorceror.

I still haven't figured out a background for these guys only thing I know is that i want them to worship a minor chaos god just don't know which way to go with it, if u got any ideas let me know.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

great. I love the colors on them. Can you get more pictures of that mage?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I will make a few more of these two and i will be showing off a couple more of my HQs i finished recently and the kit bashed dread i did.

What needs to assembled and painted on the list is:
3 full battle forces 
3 defilers
1 DP
5 normal termies
5 lightning claw termies
1 termi sorceror
1 pred
3 oblits
huron, abbadon, lucius 
1 plague marine box
1 FW word bearers dread

If anyone has any ideas for a background on these guys tell me because im a lil lost on what to do in that deartment


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very well done on the neon green: the smoothness of transition on the wings looks especially good.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Lord reminds me of Halloween for some reason. The green is fantastic, this is going to be a fantastic looking army.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

As said already, fantastic colours contrasts. Good, strong green colour.


More please!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The wings on that Raptor lord are stunning. Mind you, the rest look bad ass as well but those wings are fuckin ace! Consider that idea stolen for my Tsons army


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice color transitions, very smooth fades.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> The wings on that Raptor lord are stunning. Mind you, the rest look bad ass as well but those wings are fuckin ace! Consider that idea stolen for my Tsons army


My freind you take the idea and do what you will. Some of the greatest idea are stolen ideas...

Hopefully tonight i will be able to get a few more pics done of what others i finished.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Loving the models, and I get a whole Night Lords-feeling over them! Fluff-wise, I would think they'd look great as a Night Lords renegade waband that supports Chaos Undivided/Glory (depends on which codex you look at), meaning you can add daemons and possession.

Ave dominus Nox! Hail the lord of the Night. :biggrin:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

*Very Pic Heavy*

K this next post is very Pic Heavy
What you will see is several pics of a kit bashed dread, rhino. feel free to comment!! The dread was a combination of a chaos spike sprue, leftovers from the plastic lord sprues, and an iron clad... The Rhino well this was the 1 st vehicle to add to the army and was mainly a test in translating the scheme over to vehicles and how it was gonna look. Let me know what you think or if you see room for improvment.. Off subjuct but how do i move this thread to the project logs section...


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

As always your paint jobs are awsome... It takes forever..... but always eye candy. I see u tried the alternate version of Bleak Brotherhood. Loks FUKIN awsome tho.

The Marine on top of the Dread is Hillarious!!!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

the space wolf is actually a small inside joke to an old freind back in texas. He used be a terrible painter and just loved the wolves but always lost games. So when ever we see him we use to always say poor wolves bobby.


----------



## Tunasandwich395 (Dec 13, 2010)

I love them! It's like Alpha Legion but ten times cooler! I love the freehand and all that, the vehicles look FANTASTIC imho.... Keep it up man


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

that green is fantastic man! well done!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I appreciate all the feedback ive been getting it really keeps the project rolling. As I said the main goal of this roject has been to create something unique and fresh rather than the old run of the mill CSM army. From what research ive done so far i havnt seen anything else like it. Ive seen flames in many diffrent colors just not in green even GW's bleak brotherhood pics ive seen were done more with blue fire and ive also seen just about any combonation of colors used on CSM. 

The other true purpose is to prove how trully effective CSM can be rum using the current codex as well. I know most believe that they have been dumbed down terribly and in many cases this is true. That and it has also been testing my skills as painter more and more with each model done for this army forcing me to try and use new teqniques i havnt yet attempted such as wet blending. Anyway here is a couple other new additions...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice neon green good sir! have some rep, Also......do they double as nightlights? (What it would be CREEPY and COOL to have a glowing chaos sorc...)


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I wish i could make them glow in the dark! Well here is the big daddy of the army say hello to Kibbles-N-Bitz the Daemon Prince of the Souless.
This guy actually didn't take long the hardest part was deciding to paint flames or not to paint flames. As you see chose not to I felt there really wasn't a place for them, so I did my best make it look as if the greenish fire was emanating from inside him. The Wings took a good couple of hours to comlete but i feel they really make this model worth looking at.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I absolutely love the wings man! As a whole I love the model, but the face feels flat and undefined compared to the rest. Maybe an additional highlight just to bring it out just a bit more. Other than that absolutely stunning piece. Very original scheme.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

thw horns and the shoulder pads are just fantastic and the banner is superb, i really wish i could do this kind of work, +rep


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> I absolutely love the wings man! As a whole I love the model, but the face feels flat and undefined compared to the rest. Maybe an additional highlight just to bring it out just a bit more. Other than that absolutely stunning piece. Very original scheme.


Thank you i was thinkin that there was something missing in the face... I think it would stand out some more if the green emanating from the mouth as well.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok well i realized its been while since my last post on here so Im just gonna put this one out. I will be getting better pics of this model but for now here is a snippet of a recent finish. I presnet you Lucius the Eternal

It took me a lil while to figure exactly how i wanted to paint up this model. I wanted to definately show Emp. Chhildren but also make hime fit in with the rest of the army. So I did some research. By reading his fluff I felt that GW didn't capture his image well at all. The fluff states his armour writhes with the faces of those he has possesed. So I figured that his armour still holds its original colors but with faces on it not armour made from flesh. The next challenge was pre-heresy or post-heresy. I love the shade of magenta from the pre-heresy scheme but yet i love the make up of the post-heresy scheme just don't like the bright pastel pink. So I took the post-heresy layout and just replaced the pink with the magenta. Anyhow here is what came out to be.

Currently i am working on a termi sorceror and 5 regular marines. After those are done i will be moving onto the Land Raider and the FW dread.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

OMG i love it all. For fluff maybe make them all sortof like plague marines? they looks poisen enoguh. Maybe something like they were some csm legion (your choice of course) and maybe a toxic spill that mutated them but because they were sm they didnt die? just an idea you asked. I love the dp and i cant wait for your next update. +rep to you for making me like my least favorite army in the entire world.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

JAMOB said:


> OMG i love it all. For fluff maybe make them all sortof like plague marines? they looks poisen enoguh. Maybe something like they were some csm legion (your choice of course) and maybe a toxic spill that mutated them but because they were sm they didnt die? just an idea you asked. I love the dp and i cant wait for your next update. +rep to you for making me like my least favorite army in the entire world.


Thank you there will be a fresh update soon i just finished the termi sorceror and im punchin out a few regular marines. The next work im crossed betweeen working on some possesed, a land raider, a defiler , another dread


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

do some posessed.. fuckin love posessed!!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Well guys this weekend im going to start a new thread in the project logs section. Ill be going home to VA Beach and the Mrs is goin to do new pics of what is done within the army. This being said i will be reposting most of the original pics and some freshly finished work. 

What i Have recently completed is 5 regs 1 Termi Sorceror. Im still debating whether or not i wanna just paint up the old cruddy version of Abbadon or if i wanna take him apart and convert him into a newer fresher plastic version since the new plastic termis look much better. IMO when you stand the Abbadon model next to a plastic termi it just makes him look like a dwarf. Anyway just bear in mind that after this post those of you who have been following this thread it will be renewed in the project log section.


I want to thank everyone again for the support you have giving me on this project, it has helped to keep me going and continues to make me strive to do better and better with each model. My goal one day is to get good enuff to win a slayer sword and I feel that I am off to a good start.

The Spore


----------

